# a couple is going out.....



## Blade96 (Jan 29, 2011)

A couple were going out for the evening. They'd got ready, all dolled up, cat put out, etc.

The taxi arrives and as the couple go out the cat shoots back in. They  don't want the cat shut in the house, so the wife goes out to the taxi  while t...he husband goes upstairs to chase the cat out.

The wife, not wanting it known that the house will be empty, explains to  the taxi driver, "He's just going upstairs to say goodbye to my  mother."

A few minutes later, the husband gets into the cab: "Sorry I took so  long," he says, "stupid old thing was hiding under the bed and I had to  poke her with a coat hanger to get her to come out!"


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very funny


----------



## seasoned (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice way to start the day, with a smile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 31, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Nice way to start the day, with a smile. Thanks for sharing.



no problem.


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic.... LOL


----------

